# Merry Christmas All ASF Members



## mick2006 (20 December 2007)

As things start to wind down before Christmas, I would just like to wish all ASF members a Merry Christmas.

I hope all members have had an enjoyable year trading and that Santa brings you everything you want.

I have really enjoyed getting to know alot of you guys over the last 12 months, and appreciate all the informative posts that have helped contribute to my most successful trading year ever.

Cheers and Merry Christmas

Mick


----------



## Joe Blow (20 December 2007)

Merry Christmas to all of ASF's members and visitors!

Thank you most sincerely for your continued visits and contributions to the various threads on ASF.

May you all have a safe and Merry Christmas and a very prosperous new year! 

I trust I will see you all back in 2008! 

:chimney :xmastree


----------



## prawn_86 (20 December 2007)

Ditto


----------



## Mouse (20 December 2007)

Ditto to prawns ditto 

I hope Christmas and 2008 is happy and healthy for everyone.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2007)

Merry Christmas to all, and a happy New Year!! 


A very sincere thank you to those who are part of the ASF community who make life as a Mod rewarding and enjoyable.  

And a special thank you to those on the PM circuit giving me tips and thanks. You know who you are. Cheers!! 

:wreath


----------



## Rafa (20 December 2007)

Merry Christmas to you all , hope its happy, safe and very enjoyable...

2007's been a great year, with many great topics of discussions covered and a few good (and some not so good) shares traded. I thank you all for sharing your thoughts, i have learnt a lot from each and every one of you.

Cheers...


PS: Special thanks to Joe and the mods.... keep up the good work....


----------



## trinity (20 December 2007)

:xmastree  Merry Christmas!   


Keep safe and well.  special thanks to all the mods .


----------



## Nyden (20 December 2007)

Merry Christmas! :chimney

Anyone else snubbing conformity this year, & hum-bugging it up in another city?


----------



## justjohn (20 December 2007)

Merry Xmas(Christmas ,sorry Minty) everyone .Thanks for another informative year especially ,The Mods-The Rampers & The Bleeding Hearts(do- gooders):xmastree:xmaswave:wreath:frosty:and most inportant of all MR.MARKET:


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 December 2007)

merry xmas
happy 2008
drive safe 

heaps of cards here...
http://www.lovein3d.com/gcp/createcard1.asp?PostCardID=306

http://www.lovein3d.com/gcp/createcard1.asp?PostCardID=361

http://www.lovein3d.com/gcp/createcard1.asp?PostCardID=388

http://www.lovein3d.com/gcp/createcard1.asp?PostCardID=386


----------



## Gar (21 December 2007)

:wreath

Merry Christmas you lot.

It's been an absolute pleasure being a part of this place over the last year, you guys are a great help and a good laugh.

cheers :alcohol: :drink:


----------



## disarray (21 December 2007)

dittos again. thanks for the discussions and advice


----------



## Dukey (21 December 2007)

Me too !!!!   :xmastree

Have a great time with your families :alcohol:and kids :santa: everyone!!!

Stay safe and see you'se all next year!!

(well - I'll see your typing at least)....:


----------



## tcoates (21 December 2007)

Keep this short and sweet....

Merry Christmas to one and all. Safe traveling. And see you (figuratively speaking) all in '08.

Tim


----------



## alankew (21 December 2007)

Just to echo everyone else.Hope everyone has a safe and peaceful Christmas.ASF has been a great discovery for me personally,I have used forums in the UK and found them to be a bit bitchy so ASF was like a breath of fresh air.Didnt know what to get everyone but was doing a search on the net and found this http://www.australianminesatlas.gov.au/TOC.jsp  Hope you like it as its a bit too big to take back to the shopsWhilst i am whittering on would be nice to encourage a bit of giving from those of us that are a lot more fortunate.Hers a few more links(hope Joe doesnt hunt me down).This year instead of getting meaningless Christmas presents I decide to give up mine and put a few(more than usual)things under the Kmart wishing tree,hope some of you have done the same even if it is just a stocking full of chocolates(as opposed to a shapely thigh in a pair of ..........you get the idea).The first link is taken from someone else on the site(apologies for forgetting who but its the thought that counts)
http://www.freerice.com/index.php
http://www.worldvision.org/worldvision/master.nsf/home/
http://www.thesmithfamily.com.au/index.cfm


----------



## Bronte (22 December 2007)

:xmaswave
You will need sound - can you imagine the traffic jam as every car waits for 5 minutes to see the whole show from start to finish.... 

Kym Illman from Messages on Hold has gone over the top with Christmas lighting on his Bishop Riley Way, Churclands, Perth home.

It is draped in 26,500 light bulbs, run by 128 lighting channels, connected to 5km of electrical cable that all up took 220 hours to install.

But the clincher is that it's choreographed to music.  As you approach the street switch your car radio to 92.5fm and the Trans Siberian Orchestra starts belting out Wizards of Winter.  It took 45 hours to produce the soundtrack synched up to the lights for the one song because every light has to be done individually.

If you can't make it check out a video of the choreographed display at: 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=y2cXrS0Xysw

The show is getting better every year.

"Merry Christmas"


----------



## Boyou (22 December 2007)

Amazing show ,Bronte! 

A friend in Ireland has sent a christmas greeting in Gaelic which I will pass on to all the great people here. I am glad to be a part of this community.Thankyou Mods and Joe for doing the behind the scenes stuff.

NOLLAIG SHONA DUIT (merry christmas)

Cheers and Beers


----------



## jman2007 (22 December 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all stay safe over the break and looking forward to seeing you all back next year, especially the Mod's, t/a's, chartists...and of course, what stock forum would be complete withou the up-rampers, down-rampers and side-rampers! Seasons greetings to you all!

jman


----------



## Julia (22 December 2007)

A big thank you to all of you who have contributed to my enjoyment of ASF in 2007.  

There are some really great people here and so many discussions, even arguments, provide thoughtful reading.  

Could I suggest we look around us at this time of the year to see if anyone we know is perhaps on their own at Christmas?  Invite them to join you just briefly on Christmas Day.  It will make little difference to us and a huge difference to them.

Merry Christmas and my wish for all of you to have the kind of year in 2008 that you would wish for yourself, whatever that may be.


----------



## jman2007 (22 December 2007)

Julia said:


> A big thank you to all of you who have contributed to my enjoyment of ASF in 2007.
> 
> There are some really great people here and so many discussions, even arguments, provide thoughtful reading.
> 
> ...




Yeah good call Julia,

Xmass can be a time of great joy for a lot of poeple, but also a very sad and depressing time for those without families etc.  It would mean a lot to those less fortunate than you or me.

jman


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2007)

Bronte said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=y2cXrS0Xysw
> The show is getting better every year.
> "Merry Christmas"




lol, bronte...
what next Charlie Brown 

further to my previous Xmas greetings post 
maybe we should think of ASF as somewhere to keep our brains active 

....  
and the devil threatened to come down amongst them ...
and the devil's name was Alzheimers..... 
and they fought the devil and won ....  etc etc


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 December 2007)

Bronte said:


> :xmaswave
> You will need sound - can you imagine the traffic jam as every car waits for 5 minutes to see the whole show from start to finish....
> 
> Kym Illman from Messages on Hold has gone over the top with Christmas lighting on his Bishop Riley Way, Churclands, Perth home.
> ...



Time for me to up the ante a bit then. I've only got 13,500 lights on 75 channels. No radio narrowcast either, though it's been featured on several stations over the years with one putting some of the electronic "animals" to air and featuring it on their website. Also it's the only one clearly visible from the top of Mt Wellington. 

I do have a few traffic problems, mostly with locals finding they can't get in or out (self included). Also sometimes can't get out the door as it's a walk up display that needs you to get out of the car. A few hundred people in the driveway all at once can get a bit crowded.

For those wondering, peak power 18.7kW, average load about 15kW. Plus about 1.2 litres of water per minute. Cable length not sure but would be a few km. Takes 2 weeks full time work to set up plus about an hour per day to maintain. 

I'd better stop typing and go and fix the train otherwise I won't be too popular with the visitors tomorrow night. Derailed twice in 10 minutes tonight - needs 2nd axle on carriage 1 fixing.

Only downside, apart from the power bill, is theft and having to have the garden rigged up with alarms, sensors, sprinklers etc. The cat has worked out not to go on the lawn at night though - it turns the sprinklers on full blast automatically if anyone goes on there (something I've learnt to not tell children - they always want to try it).


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 December 2007)

Julia said:


> A big thank you to all of you who have contributed to my enjoyment of ASF in 2007.
> 
> There are some really great people here and so many discussions, even arguments, provide thoughtful reading.
> 
> ...





Couldn't have put it better Julia,

Happy and safe Christmas to all at ASF and a prosperous New Year. 

Garpal Gumnut


----------



## Aussiejeff (23 December 2007)

I'll echo the sentiments here and...

**WISH SAFE AND MERRY XMAS ALL,
REGARDLESS IF THE MARKETS FALL,
I HOPE THE NEW YEAR BRINGS YOU CHEER - 
THE MARKETS UP!! - LET'S SAY HEAR, HEAR **

Have a good one folks!


AJ


----------



## wayneL (23 December 2007)

Julia said:


> Could I suggest we look around us at this time of the year to see if anyone we know is perhaps on their own at Christmas?  Invite them to join you just briefly on Christmas Day.  It will make little difference to us and a huge difference to them.



We're going down to wife's aunties (twins) who live in Somerset for Christmas. This is is something they've done nearly all their lives, invite people less fortunate for Christmas Dinner. They are now quite elderly and one has Parkinson's disease, yet still do this every year.

It will be nice to be a small part of that this year.

...and a Merry Christmas to all at ASF.


----------



## barney (23 December 2007)

wayneL said:


> We're going down to wife's aunties (twins) who live in Somerset for Christmas. This is is something they've done nearly all their lives, invite people less fortunate for Christmas Dinner. They are now quite elderly and one has Parkinson's disease, yet still do this every year.
> 
> It will be nice to be a small part of that this year.
> 
> ...and a Merry Christmas to all at ASF.





You Wayne, Like many here at ASF (too many to mention singularly, but I suspect they know who they are) are a "class act" ....................... (PS I hope the back is hanging in??) ......... and it has been a pleasure this last few months to learn from all of you (and I'm not just talking trading!!)

I have decided,  I am the worlds worst trader!!!  (I've lost a fortune in a Bull Market ......... DOH !!!!)      .... But, ..... What (does it really matter in the overall scheme of things  ............... It is a pleasure to read the views and opinions of people with "real values" on this forum, and I genuinely wish all of you the very best of health for the coming year/years ............... 

PS. Imagine your life without your close family/friends in it, and treat them as though your were about to lose them ........... everything else will fall into place .................. All the best .............. Barney.


----------



## numbercruncher (23 December 2007)

A Merry and Safe Christmas to all ASFers !!

Just Collected some Crownies for the visitors/Family this year, just putting a few through the taste test tonight, wouldnt want to poison anyone !


----------



## dutchie (23 December 2007)

Merry Xmas to Joe and all his little helpers.

Best wishes to all the great contributors - thanks for sharing.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## hangseng (23 December 2007)

mick2006 said:


> As things start to wind down before Christmas, I would just like to wish all ASF members a Merry Christmas.
> 
> I hope all members have had an enjoyable year trading and that Santa brings you everything you want.
> 
> ...




And to you mick2006, may 2008 bring all the joy you desire.

Also to all ASF members a sincere Merry Christmas and Happy, Healthy, Prosperous New Year to you all and your families.

I look forward to sharing with you all in 2008.

Best wishes 
Hangseng


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 December 2007)

Finally worked out what to get the boys for xmas ...
since they speak such fluent profane...

and electric toothbrush..

..
and some liquid soap.


----------



## Whiskers (24 December 2007)

Have a happy Xmas and holiday season everyone, and may we make the best of next year whatever it brings.

For everyone doing a bit of travelling, take it easy and be sure to stop for your regular driver reviver stops.

If you are having a few to drink... please don't drive. 

Cheers.


----------



## noirua (24 December 2007)

A Merry :santa: Xmas:chimney and :xmastree a happy :band new year to you all :aus:


----------



## stargazer (24 December 2007)

Hello everyone

A safe and joyous Xmas and Happy New and Prosperous Year.

Cheers
SG


----------



## roland (24 December 2007)

Thank you to all the ASF'ers who have made my trading experiences much more enjoyable throughout the year.

Merry Christmas and a safe and prosperous New Year to all.


----------



## The Mint Man (24 December 2007)

Well I'm out for at least the next couple of days so merry Christmas all and remember to *stop, revive, survive *on our roads.

Be safe people!

Cheers


----------



## ithatheekret (24 December 2007)

The Mint Man said:


> Well I'm out for at least the next couple of days so merry Christmas all and remember to *stop, revive, survive *on our roads.
> 
> Be safe people!
> 
> Cheers




*Stop , Revive, Survive*

Too right .

Take care out there this season , the roads are going to be packed again , so stay safe people . 

Best wishes to you all ,


Mark


----------



## >Apocalypto< (25 December 2007)

I wish a very merry Christmas to all the ASF members and Moderators.

Joseph

:chimney


----------



## chops_a_must (25 December 2007)

I hope everyone had a great Christmas, and you are enjoying your own crapulence at the moment.

I'd just like to give people a thought, especially those scrooge types with property, to please think before you raise rents on tennants in the new year. Especially on the young, who are hurting in a lot of areas around Australia.

Christmas cheers,
Chops.


----------



## prs (27 December 2007)

*Merry Christmas*

With such a hectic lead up to Christmas I had every intention of wishing everyone the best for the season but never got around to it. So I hope that everyone had a good Christmas and I sincerely hope that the new year brings us all good health and much prosperity.


----------



## explod (27 December 2007)

*Re: Merry Christmas*



prs said:


> With such a hectic lead up to Christmas I had every intention of wishing everyone the best for the season but never got around to it. So I hope that everyone had a good Christmas and I sincerely hope that the new year brings us all good health and much prosperity.




someone started another thread on this in the last week or so.  Should be best to go to that and add I think.

Not knocking your wish, merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Joe Blow (27 December 2007)

*Re: Merry Christmas*



explod said:


> someone started another thread on this in the last week or so.  Should be best to go to that and add I think.
> 
> Not knocking your wish, merry Christmas to you too




Threads merged! 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## dutchie (27 December 2007)

G'day Roland

Love your card (hope its apt for 2008).

Reminds of a trip to Spain when I saw a similar silhoutte in the distance whilst driving and thought to myself "Geez thats a f***n big bull".
Further down the road realised it was a billboard ad for beer.

Hope everyone had a great Xmas and look forward to 2008 (lots of ups and downs).

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## jtb (27 December 2007)

*Re: Merry Christmas*



prs said:


> With such a hectic lead up to Christmas I had every intention of wishing everyone the best for the season but never got around to it. So I hope that everyone had a good Christmas and I sincerely hope that the new year brings us all good health and much prosperity.




Me too

Hope everyone had a great day and wishing all the very best for the new year.

Cheers

J


----------



## Green08 (18 December 2008)

*A Safe Christmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

I would like to wish those on the forum,those AFS's throughout the world and those that take a glimmer of our discussions,

A wonderful Christmas and a Beautiful New Year​
It is in your heart and those you love.  I wish that all can have time - even on the phone or endearing memory - to someone they love.

I personally don't celebrate Christmas though like to see the care given at that time of year.

Those on hard times I hope you may see your way with courage and inspiration for 2009.


​


----------



## MrBurns (18 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Chirstmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*



Green08 said:


> I would like to wish those on the forum,those AFS's throughout the world and those that take a glimmer of our discussions,
> 
> A wonderful Christmas and a Beautiful New Year​
> It is in your heart and those you love.  I wish that all can have time - even on the phone or endearing memory - to someone they love.
> ...




Very nice thought Green, I wish you too all the best whatever tradition you follow, and to all the ASF posters and mods.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Chirstmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*



Green08 said:


> I would like to wish those on the forum,those AFS's throughout the world and those that take a glimmer of our discussions,
> 
> A wonderful Christmas and a Beautiful New Year​
> It is in your heart and those you love.  I wish that all can have time - even on the phone or endearing memory - to someone they love.
> ...




I agree Green, lovely thoughts,  a Happy Christmas and good health to all in 2009.

gg


----------



## Gundini (18 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Chirstmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

I like all the posters here in this forum, and I sincerely wish them all a safe and happy Xmas.

Hopefully, Jan will bring the last leg down, and we can ease into the year structuring our long term portfolio...


----------



## Nyden (19 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Chirstmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

Merry Christmas to all! I sincerely hope that no one lets any losses of the year dampen their holidays


----------



## 1080p (19 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Chirstmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

I thought Uncle Festivus would have joined this thread by now to begin the 'airing of grievances' for 2008


----------



## CoffeeKing (19 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Chirstmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*



Nyden said:


> Merry Christmas to all! I sincerely hope that no one lets any losses of the year dampen their holidays




*Who's got holidays ??? *


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Chirstmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*



Green08 said:


> I would like to wish those on the forum,those AFS's throughout the world and those that take a glimmer of our discussions,
> 
> A wonderful Christmas and a Beautiful New Year​




Returns to you too Green08 for an enjoyable end of year in midst of another glorious Australian summer.


----------



## cuttlefish (19 December 2008)

*The Merry Xmas Thread (or should that be Seasons Greetings)*

Merry Xmas all.   I'm hoping I'll be disciplined enough to largely stay away from stock/options screens or the forums over the next couple of weeks and enjoy some time with friends and family.

But knowing me I'll probably end up debating some pointless political issue with Garpal and Mr Burns at 11pm on Xmas eve instead! 


But in case I'm succesful, Merry Xmas to all, and all the best in the New Year.  

I'm off to find a beer!

:bier:  Cheers  C


----------



## Bronte (22 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Christmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

Sound on....and enjoy....join in if you know the words. 



>> http://www.aroundmd.com/whitechristmas/
>>


A *very* Merry Christmas to Joe, our friendly mods & members of ASF


----------



## agro (22 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Christmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

Merry christmas + happy new year to all members on ASF,

it has been a pleasure posting on this forum regardless,

may all your dreams come true.

xox


----------



## Joe Blow (22 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Christmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

Merry Christmas to everyone from ASF! 

May you all have a safe and enjoyable Christmas and new year!

Looking forward to seeing you all back here in 2009!

:chimney


----------



## Prospector (22 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Christmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

Thankyou Green and very best wishes to everyone here.  And please make sure we have a full roll call of all ASF members after the Holiday season is over.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Christmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

Merry Christmas all!

Thanks for your friendship over the past few years, and let's pray to the giant spaghetti tea pot that it's a prosperous 2009!!

Special thanks to Joe for creating the ASF community.

And to the other Mods for their dance style!


----------



## MRC & Co (22 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Christmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

This forum has such a great array of different characters, wish all you a great Christmas and New Year, but most importantly, good health!


----------



## arco (22 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Christmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

.

Best wishes to all for the festive season, 
good health and good trading for 2009

arco


----------



## IFocus (22 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Christmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*

Merry Xmas and prosperous new year to you Green and to everyone, looking forward to the break hoping you all and your family's stay safe during the festive season I intend to stay drunk for at least part of it.


----------



## Green08 (22 December 2008)

*Re: A Safe Christmas and New Year - Forward to 2009!*



IFocus said:


> Merry Xmas and prosperous new year to you Green and to everyone, looking forward to the break hoping you all and your family's stay safe during the festive season I intend to stay drunk for at least part of it.




Thank you every one for messages between all of us.  Glad to see we can lay down the swords. I love AFS for each opinion and character, even the bickering is rather funny.  Keeps it all spunky!!  

Thank you Joe for your creation of AFS in a broad latitude so we can discuss our various indulgences.  

IFocus you are such a cheapy I've already started! Makes the numbers look good!

As agro typed   xoxxoxoxoxxoxoxxox with care and fortitude!  It would be so interesting to meet everyone, think we would all get a large surprise - yes I am a girly girl!


----------



## noirua (24 December 2008)

[size=+2] Happy Christmas everyone [/size]

Some worldwide Xmas songs and more:  http://www.rochedalss.eq.edu.au/xmas/songs.htm


----------



## numbercruncher (24 December 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone !!


Im off this afternoon with the crew to deliver 700 bags of lollies to lucky kids under lights and sirens, will be fun 


ho ho ho ....


----------



## tech/a (24 December 2008)

Have a great Xmas everyone and a very safe 2009.

Have enjoyed lively discussion again this year.

Shouted you all a beer and made good use of the empties.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (24 December 2008)

Merry Christmas Everyone....young and old.


----------



## BradK (24 December 2008)

Merry Christmas - I hope it brings lots of happiness to each and every one of you. 

Regards
Brad


----------



## classer (24 December 2008)

Yep...Merry Christmas all. Stay safe and recharge yourselves for 2009.
We live in interesting times.
Classer


----------



## Calliope (24 December 2008)

Merry Christmas. I hope we still have some money left for next Xmas.


----------



## BradK (24 December 2008)

Geeez... you need a trade in carpentry to put together toys these days. 

My daughter is pushing around a toy pram that my wifes grandmother grew up with (circa. 1930s) - somehow I dont think the toy shopping trolley I just assembled will make it to the end of this century - and that is saying nothing of the quality of the assembly! 

Merry Christmas all 
Brad


----------



## sails (24 December 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone - have a great day tomorrow and drive safely. 
:chimney


----------



## roland (24 December 2008)

Merry Xmas

NORAD have added 3D Santa tracking with Google Earth:



> In addition to tracking Santa on the NORAD Tracks Santa homepage, you can also track his flight in Google Earth.
> 
> To do so, you will need two things:
> 
> ...




The link is here: http://www.noradsanta.org/en/track3d.html


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 December 2008)

A Merry Chistmas to all. Have a good one and no worrying about the markets on Christmas Day... 

As for me, I'm working so the celebrations won't involve drinking but for those who are, please keep away from cars, machinery etc. I'm told that Christmas Day sees more emergency admissions to hospital than any other day of the year and you don't want to be one of them.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 December 2008)

Merry Christmas.

Just waiting for my excited naughty 5 year old to go to sleep so we can put out the presents and I can go to bed. His 8 year old sister is long gone.

Nighty night.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 December 2008)

Knobby22 said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> Just waiting for my excited naughty 5 year old to go to sleep so we can put out the presents and I can go to bed. His 8 year old sister is long gone.
> 
> Nighty night.




The tike finally fell asleep and then fell out of bed.
I want to go to bed!!!


----------



## Knobby22 (24 December 2008)

He's finally asleep! Merry Christmas and good night!!


----------



## Whiskers (25 December 2008)

That's kids for ya knobby! 

Happy Xmas everyone and stay safe.


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> Have a great Xmas everyone and a very safe 2009.
> 
> Have enjoyed lively discussion again this year.
> 
> Shouted you all a beer and made good use of the empties.




Merry Christmas everyone and a safe new year,

*tech/a, now thats a tree*


----------



## numbercruncher (25 December 2008)

Pssssssssssssssst .......


Santas been .....


----------



## wayneL (25 December 2008)

Season's greetings to foes and friends
Have a beer before the season ends
The days of Christmas start tonight
12 days it goes, it's no time to fight

Though money is tight and times are hard
We scrape a few cents and send a Christmas card
To the ones we love, so far and so near
It's the thought that counts, presents too dear

So for many the lesson the recession brings
Is that Christmas is about love, not buying things
So share some time, a hug, a laugh, a meal
May your season be happy, and old rifts heal

Let us look forward for the new year to come
And remember our loved ones as they toil in the sun
And spare a thought for those outside of our square
There are many of us for whom life is not fair

We can make the world a much better place
And we can start with improving our own little space
It starts at Christmastime with goodwill to all men
Let's make a resolution to be good till 2010

Terrible poem, but Merry Christmas.


----------



## CAB SAV (25 December 2008)

Merry Christmas to all.
Like to hear some good/bad Chrismas day stories.
Few memorable ones for me-
Going for walk on beach with friends/rellies one year after lunch.
One Chrissy day was having such a good/relaxed day, opened a VERY expensive bottle of red, no regrets now.
Straight after lunch one year, left table to visit a sick mate in hospital for few hours, not even missed, never mentioned it, mated passed away few days later. Felt it was the best present for my mate and now for me.


----------



## tech/a (25 December 2008)

> Going for walk on beach with friends/rellies one year after lunch.




Now thats really letting your lunch settle!


----------



## noirua (25 December 2008)

A song for Xmas, and with some snow:  http://www.kenny2000.com/joyeux_noeljb.pps

Should play within seconds or download between 10 secs and 50 secs on broadband.


----------



## CAB SAV (25 December 2008)

Good start to the day, cat snuck few prawns to eat, threw up, dog ate.
Too much information?


----------



## robots (25 December 2008)

hello,

word out brothers,

Merry Christmas to all, our christmas celebrations are on Boxing Day as we all meet up on the Mornington Peninsula

normally go for a ride around Melbourne today checking out the sites,

its been another fantastic year, have a great day

thankyou
robots


----------



## Sean K (25 December 2008)

Christmas Eve in Cuzco, Peru.

Midnight is their highlight, and most important hour during Christmas.

Everyone has a manger, and at 12 they bring out a little baby JC and put him in with the animals and the wise men. 

The plaza is currently sparkling with lots of ordinary fireworks outlawed in Victoria in the 70s. 

Having pre JC arrival drinks before heading to the manger in the plaza to witness the event.

Hope you're all having a great day, whatever it means to you!!!

:chimney


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 December 2008)

Prezzies opened, Turkey cooking, lollies out
What more could you ask for...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 December 2008)

kennas said:


> Christmas Eve in Cuzco, Peru.
> 
> Midnight is their highlight, and most important hour during Christmas.
> 
> ...



Kennas,

Spanish speakers really know how to celebrate their religion don't they. I wish I could see it. 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## BBand (25 December 2008)

The Golden Telephone
An American decided to write a book about famous churches around the world.

He bought a plane ticket and took a trip to Orlando, thinking that he would start by working his way across the USA from South to North.

On his first day he was inside a church taking photographs when he noticed a golden telephone mounted on the wall with a sign that read "$10,000 per call"

The American being intrigued, asked the priest who was strolling by what the telepohone was used for.

The priest replied that it was a direct line to heaven and that for $10,000 you could talk to God.

The American thanked the priest and went along his way.

Next stop was Atlanta. There, at a very large cathedral, he saw the same looking golden telephone withthe same sign under it.

He wondered if it was the same kind of telephone he saw in Orlando and he asked a nearby nun what was its purpose.

She told him that it was a direct line to heaven and for $10,000 he could speak to God.

"OK, thank you" said the American.

He then travelled all across America, Africa, Europe, Japan, New Zealand. In every church he saw the same  looking golden telephone, with the same $10,000 per call under it.

The American then decided to travel to Australia to see if the Aussies had the same phone

He arrived in Australia and again, in the first church he entered, there was the same looking golden telephone, but this time the sign under it read "40 cents per call"

The American was surprised so he asked the priest about the sign.

"Father, I've travelled all over the world and I've seen this same golden telephone in many churches. I'm told that it is a direct line to heaven, but in all of them the price was $10,000 per call. Why is it so cheap here?"

The priest smiled and answered, " Your in Australia now, son - it's a local call"


----------



## josh_in_a_box (25 December 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Hope everyone is having a great day!:wreath


----------



## Real1ty (25 December 2008)

Thank god that's over for another year.


----------



## BradK (25 December 2008)

A sad, ironic photograph taken at Christmas Eve in London last night. 

I am going to study it with my Year 9 English students next year. I will leave the analysis, but a picture says a thousand words. 

Brad


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 December 2008)

BradK said:


> A sad, ironic photograph taken at Christmas Eve in London last night.
> 
> I am going to study it with my Year 9 English students next year. I will leave the analysis, but a picture says a thousand words.
> 
> ...




Interesting photo. 
The people holding bags shouldn't feel guilty because someone is homeless. That is not a line to be pushed. Perhaps they gave him some money as many people do.


----------



## BradK (26 December 2008)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Interesting photo.
> The people holding bags shouldn't feel guilty because someone is homeless. That is not a line to be pushed. Perhaps they gave him some money as many people do.




I should have added that the picture was taken at the entrance to Green Park - the entry of the royal district around Buckingham Palace near the end of Picadilly - so, that adds to the irony. 

But, the main thing that struck me was the juxtaposition with the McDonald's sign - and the shoppers are secondary. But, an interesting photo hey? 

Brad


----------



## noirua (29 December 2008)

BradK said:


> A sad, ironic photograph taken at Christmas Eve in London last night.
> 
> I am going to study it with my Year 9 English students next year. I will leave the analysis, but a picture says a thousand words.
> 
> Brad



There are some sad stories amongst the "down and outs" of London. One person I read about became one after he returned home to find his family had perished in a house fire. Another stopped on the M25 ring road to phone for help after their car broke down, and when he looked back a lorry crashed into the car killing his family.
Alcohol and drugs are the main reasons though.
Still, those carrying the fancy bags and goods are also from the, them and us society. Sad how so many see themselves as better, when we're all the same.


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 November 2009)

1 week off work.

15,000 lights about to be installed on the house for Christmas decorations. Nicely visible not just across the street, but from 15km away.

Here goes...


----------



## Solly (22 November 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> 1 week off work.
> 
> 15,000 lights about to be installed on the house for Christmas decorations. Nicely visible not just across the street, but from 15km away.
> 
> Here goes...




Mate don't forget the 8 gauge in the fuse box and don't blow the primary at the pole...

Neighbours ?


----------



## white_crane (22 November 2009)

Merry Christmas to all :xmaswave


And as every NQ'er knows, the best thing about Christmas is....





BOWEN MANGOES!


----------



## Julia (22 November 2009)

It's still November.  Isn't it a bit premature for Christmas wishes?
Way too much hype about it all for me.


----------



## Happy (22 November 2009)

Julia said:


> ...
> 
> Isn't it a bit premature for Christmas wishes?
> 
> ....






Glad we can still call it Chrismas, premature or not.


----------



## rederob (25 December 2019)

Echoing the sentiment of the early posts in this thread:
Safe and joyous wishes to all readers and posters over the festive season.
And for those hoping the markets will treat them well, try to enlighten us all with market pearls into 2020 so that ASF also prospers.


----------



## cynic (25 December 2019)

To all of the  ASF community and associates of same (families,friends etc.)
please accept this post as my sincere wish, for you to have the experience of this day, that you most desire, whether that desire be an abstention from, or an embracement of, the Christmas festive season.

Whichever way one's philosophy takes one, have a great day!


----------



## sptrawler (25 December 2019)

Merry Christmas to all on ASF, hope you all have a great Xmas break and a safe new year.
Hopefully 2020, is the year the economy starts to emerge from the tunnel and we can do what we do best.
Invest in a rising market.
For those members that don't have family to share xmas with, don't forget you have a lot of friends on ASF, so drop a line if you want to have a chat.
Be safe everyone.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 December 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope Santa was good to you this year. Please have a safe and enjoyable festive season.

I would like to take this opportunity to wish everyone who is a part of this community a very happy and prosperous 2020.

Thank you for your support in 2019. I hope to see you all back here in the new year for another 12 months of constructive discussion and debate!


----------



## sptrawler (25 December 2019)

Thanks Joe for a terrific forum and the efforts you put in to keep it going. Cheers mate, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miss Hale (27 December 2019)

Slightly belated Yuletide Greetings to you all!


----------

